# اذا ابتلعتك الضيقات



## youhnna (18 أغسطس 2009)

*اذا ابتلعتك الضيقات والاحزان والالام
مهما كان نوعها
ومها كانت قوتها
ومهما شعرت بعجزك وضعفك تجاهها
حتى لو شعرت بانه لامخرج
والكل قد تركك وحيدا
وليس لك سند او معين
وان الحزن قد اعتصر قلبك
وصغرت روحك فيك
تنادى وليس مغيث
تطلب وليس مستحيب
فقط كل ماعليك هو
ان تثبت قلبك وعينيك نحو مخلصك وفاديك
نحو المسيح
حتى لو تاخر فى الاستجابه
ليكن ايمانك به كاملا انه سيخلصك
فلا تئن او تتذمر من تاخره
لانك ان صبرت تاخذ نصره وبركه عظيمه
تذكر مونيكا ظلت 20 عاما تبكى وتصلى بلا انقطاع اوتذمر
ونهايه صبرها ابنها اغسطينوس صار قديسا عظيم
تذكر ايوب كيف صبر وتحمل كل البلايا
وكانت امراته واصدقائه معزيين متعبين
ولكن فى النهايه صار اعظم مما كان عليه
ثق فى الذى اخرج يونان من جوف الحوت بعد ثلاثه ايام سيخرجك حتما من جوف الضيقات
ثق فى الذى اخرج دانيال من جب الاسود سيخرجك حتما من جوف الالام والاهوال
ثق فى الذى اخرج الفتيه الثلاثه من اتون النار سيخرجك حتما من اتون التجارب والاحزان
ماهو الايمان
هو الثقه بما يرجى واليقين بامور لاترى
فثق بالرب الهك*


----------



## +Coptic+ (18 أغسطس 2009)

*كلمات جميلة جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أغسطس 2009)

*



ثق فى الذى اخرج يونان من جوف الحوت بعد ثلاثه ايام سيخرجك حتما من جوف الضيقات
ثق فى الذى اخرج دانيال من جب الاسود سيخرجك حتما من جوف الالام والاهوال
ثق فى الذى اخرج الفتيه الثلاثه من اتون النار سيخرجك حتما من اتون التجارب والاحزان
ماهو الايمان
هو الثقه بما يرجى واليقين بامور لاترى
فثق بالرب الهك

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
تأملات راااااااااااااائعه يا يوحنا 
يجب ان نكون واثقين فى الله دائما 
وانه هو الوحيد القادر ان يخلصنا من اى ضيق
ميررررسى ليك على الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## zezza (18 أغسطس 2009)

كلمات رائعة و معزية جدا جدا 
جت فى وقتها يعنى 
ربنا يحمينا من شر التجارب و يقوينا عليها و يثبتنا فى ايمانه 
شكرا يوحنا ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## youhnna (18 أغسطس 2009)

*شكراااااااا ماجد
لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك *


----------



## youhnna (18 أغسطس 2009)

شكرااااااااا كوكومان
على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## youhnna (18 أغسطس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااا زيزا 
على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (18 أغسطس 2009)

*ليكن ايمانك به كاملا انه سيخلصك
فلا تئن او تتذمر من تاخره
لانك ان صبرت تاخذ نصره وبركه عظيمه
تذكر مونيكا ظلت 20 عاما تبكى وتصلى بلا انقطاع اوتذمر
ونهايه صبرها ابنها اغسطينوس صار قديسا عظيم
*
لولا الايمان ما كان هناك فسحة او بريق للامل

فالرب يسوع اعطانا كل من نريد من العدة الايمانية

لنصمد ونقاوم في وجه الشرير

كل الشكر اخي حنا للموضوع القيم

يسوع يباركك


----------



## youhnna (19 أغسطس 2009)

*شكراااااااااااا كليمو
على مرورك الجميل وتشجيعك
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## monmooon (19 أغسطس 2009)

*كلمات جميله جداً ومعزيه 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## mr.hima (19 أغسطس 2009)

الله الله يا يوحنا كلمات تخلي الواحد يعرف يعني اية صبر محتاجنها في الايام اللي بنعشها ..وربنا يعنا ويدنا الصبر


----------



## youhnna (19 أغسطس 2009)

*مستر هيما
شكرااااااااا لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يقوينا على تحمل التجارب
ويسلم حياتنا من كل شر وشبه شر
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*اذا ابتلعتك الضيقات والاحزان والالام*

*اذا ابتلعتك الضيقات والاحزان والالام
مهما كان نوعها
ومها كانت قوتها
ومهما شعرت بعجزك وضعفك تجاهها
حتى لو شعرت بانه لامخرج
والكل قد تركك وحيدا
وليس لك سند او معين
وان الحزن قد اعتصر قلبك
وصغرت روحك فيك
تنادى وليس مغيث
تطلب وليس مستحيب
فقط كل ماعليك هو
ان تثبت قلبك وعينيك نحو مخلصك وفاديك
نحو المسيح
حتى لو تاخر فى الاستجابه
ليكن ايمانك به كاملا انه سيخلصك
فلا تئن او تتذمر من تاخره
لانك ان صبرت تاخذ نصره وبركه عظيمه
تذكر مونيكا ظلت 20 عاما تبكى وتصلى بلا انقطاع اوتذمر
ونهايه صبرها ابنها اغسطينوس صار قديسا عظيم
تذكر ايوب كيف صبر وتحمل كل البلايا
وكانت امراته واصدقائه معزيين متعبين
ولكن فى النهايه صار اعظم مما كان عليه
ثق فى الذى اخرج يونان من جوف الحوت بعد ثلاثه ايام سيخرجك حتما من جوف الضيقات
ثق فى الذى اخرج دانيال من جب الاسود سيخرجك حتما من جوف الالام والاهوال
ثق فى الذى اخرج الفتيه الثلاثه من اتون النار سيخرجك حتما من اتون التجارب والاحزان
ماهو الايمان
هو الثقه بما يرجى واليقين بامور لاترى
فثق بالرب الهك *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: اذا ابتلعتك الضيقات والاحزان والالام*



> ثق فى الذى اخرج يونان من جوف الحوت بعد ثلاثه ايام سيخرجك حتما من جوف الضيقات
> ثق فى الذى اخرج دانيال من جب الاسود سيخرجك حتما من جوف الالام والاهوال
> ثق فى الذى اخرج الفتيه الثلاثه من اتون النار سيخرجك حتما من اتون التجارب والاحزان
> ماهو الايمان
> ...



 
قادر على كل شىء 
ميرررررسى كتير على الموضوع الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*اذا ابتلعتك الضيقات والاحزان والالام*

*اذا ابتلعتك الضيقات والاحزان والالام *​ 




*اذا ابتلعتك الضيقات والاحزان والالام *

*مهما كان نوعها*
*ومها كانت **قوتها*
*ومهما شعرت بعجزك وضعفك تجاهها*
*حتى لو شعرت بانه لامخرج*
*والكل قد**تركك وحيدا*
*وليس لك سند او معين*
*وان الحزن قد اعتصر قلبك*
*وصغرت روحك **فيك*
*تنادى وليس مغيث*
*تطلب وليس مستجيب*
*فقط كل ماعليك هو*
*ان تثبت قلبك **وعينيك نحو مخلصك وفاديك ..*
*نحو المسيح*
*حتى لو تاخر فى الاستجابه*
*ليكن ايمانك **به كاملا انه سيخلصك*
*فلا تئن او تتذمر من تاخره*
*لانك ان صبرت تاخذ نصره وبركه **عظيمه*
*تذكر مونيكا ظلت 20 عاما تبكى وتصلى بلا انقطاع او تذمر*
*ونهاية صبرها **ابنها اغسطينوس صار قديسا عظيم*
*تذكر ايوب كيف صبر وتحمل كل البلايا*
*وكانت **امراته واصدقائه معزيين متعبين*
*ولكن فى النهايه صار اعظم مما كان عليه*
*ثق فى **الذى اخرج يونان من جوف الحوت بعد ثلاثه ايام سيخرجك حتما من جوف الضيقات*
*ثق فى **الذى اخرج دانيال من جب الاسود سيخرجك حتما من جوف الالام والاهوال*
*ثق فى الذى **اخرج الفتيه الثلاثه من اتون النار سيخرجك حتما من اتون التجارب والاحزان*
*ماهو**الايمان؟*
*"هو الثقة بما يرجى واليقين بأمور لاترى" **(عبرانيين 11: 1)*
*فثق بالرب **الهك*​


----------



## Mary Gergees (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اذا ابتلعتك الضيقات والاحزان والالام*

ماهوالايمان؟
"هو الثق بما يرجى واليقين بأمور لاترى" (عبرانيين 11: 1)
فثق بالرب الهك

ميررررسى كتيرر على الموضوع الرائع
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## النهيسى (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اذا ابتلعتك الضيقات والاحزان والالام*

موضوع فى منتتهى الروعه

شكرا جدا ليكم أخى الحبيب


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اذا ابتلعتك الضيقات والاحزان والالام*

*



ثق فى الذىاخرج الفتيه الثلاثه من اتون النار سيخرجك حتما من اتون التجارب والاحزان

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
رووووووعه يا دكتور
ميرررررسى ليك على الموضوع
 ربنا يبارك حياتك*​*
*


----------



## Dr Fakhry (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اذا ابتلعتك الضيقات والاحزان والالام*



mary gergees قال:


> ماهوالايمان؟
> "هو الثق بما يرجى واليقين بأمور لاترى" (عبرانيين 11: 1)
> فثق بالرب الهك
> 
> ...


 

شكرا لمرورك ومشاركنك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dr Fakhry (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اذا ابتلعتك الضيقات والاحزان والالام*



النهيسى قال:


> موضوع فى منتتهى الروعه
> 
> شكرا جدا ليكم أخى الحبيب


 


شكرا لمرورك ومشاركنك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dr Fakhry (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اذا ابتلعتك الضيقات والاحزان والالام*



kokoman قال:


> *رووووووعه يا دكتور*
> *ميرررررسى ليك على الموضوع*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 

شكرا لمرورك ومشاركنك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اذا ابتلعتك الضيقات والاحزان والالام*

* رائع جداااا يا دوكتور

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك
*


----------



## روزي86 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اذا ابتلعتك الضيقات والاحزان والالام*

موضوع جميل جدا

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اذا ابتلعتك الضيقات والاحزان والالام*

تتسلم ايديك  اخي الحبيب على هذا الموضع الرائع والمعزى جدا 
الرب يبارك فيك ويعوض تعب خدمتك


----------



## candy shop (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اذا ابتلعتك الضيقات والاحزان والالام*

تأمل راااااااائع جدااااااااااااا

شكرااااااااااااااااا ليك يا دكتور 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك 


​


----------



## مارين 11 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اذا ابتلعتك الضيقات والاحزان والالام*

*فثق بالرب الهك*

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اذا ابتلعتك الضيقات والاحزان والالام*

*



ماهوالايمان؟
"هو الثقة بما يرجى واليقين بأمور لاترى" (عبرانيين 11: 1)
فثق بالرب الهك

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اختصار جميل للموضوع 

شكرا لكـــــــ*​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اذا ابتلعتك الضيقات والاحزان والالام*



كليمو قال:


> * رائع جداااا يا دوكتور*
> 
> *شكرااااا جزيلا*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك مجهودك*


 شكرا اخى كليمو لمرورك ومشاركنك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dr Fakhry (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اذا ابتلعتك الضيقات والاحزان والالام*



candy shop قال:


> تأمل راااااااائع جدااااااااااااا​
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااااا ليك يا دكتور ​
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​


 

شكرا لمرورك ومشاركنك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dr Fakhry (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اذا ابتلعتك الضيقات والاحزان والالام*



bnota_zr†a قال:


> *اختصار جميل للموضوع *​
> 
> *شكرا لكـــــــ*​


 
شكرا لمرورك ومشاركنك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dr Fakhry (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اذا ابتلعتك الضيقات والاحزان والالام*



مارين 11 قال:


> *فثق بالرب الهك*
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
شكرا لمرورك ومشاركنك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dr Fakhry (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اذا ابتلعتك الضيقات والاحزان والالام*



روزاية قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> ربنا يعوضك


 

شكرا لمرورك ومشاركنك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dr Fakhry (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اذا ابتلعتك الضيقات والاحزان والالام*



ثابت بيسوع قال:


> تتسلم ايديك اخي الحبيب على هذا الموضع الرائع والمعزى جدا
> الرب يبارك فيك ويعوض تعب خدمتك


 

شكرا لمرورك ومشاركنك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------

